# Chef Employers



## arafin (Sep 17, 2016)

Good Morning,
My brother lived in Australia for 4 years. He studied diploma in Cookery and worked in Melbourne as a chef for nearly two years. His IELTS score is great to qualify for RSMS visa. We are even happy with 457 visa. He went back to his home country and want to come back now with a job and sponsorship.

I have been living in Canberra myself for the last 12 years.

Is there any employer who would be willing to sponsor him from Phone and skype interview? We can provide with good reference letters, payslips, tax-summaries etc. His resume is available too.
If it is not possible with out a trial, we are organising him to come to Australia on a visit visa first. 

Kiindest Regards


----------



## Binfeng Zhang (May 25, 2016)

arafin said:


> Good Morning,
> My brother lived in Australia for 4 years. He studied diploma in Cookery and worked in Melbourne as a chef for nearly two years. His IELTS score is great to qualify for RSMS visa. We are even happy with 457 visa. He went back to his home country and want to come back now with a job and sponsorship.
> 
> I have been living in Canberra myself for the last 12 years.
> ...


Hello. I know a migration agent who specialises in doing 457 visas for a group of restaurants located in the western parts of Sydney. If you could be contact me via [email protected] or use the contact form on our website and I will put you in touch with this migration agent to see if they can help.

Thank you.


----------

